# Stables in Edmonton



## horseandshow

There are a few choices that you could check out to see what would meet your needs.

Amerblea Meadows
Whitemud Equestrian Center
Killarney

Those are a few to check out

Be sure to add this to my page as we are from the Camrose area and alot of our new users are Albertans! That may help as well.


----------



## michellef

horseandshow said:


> There are a few choices that you could check out to see what would meet your needs.
> 
> Amerblea Meadows
> Whitemud Equestrian Center
> Killarney
> 
> Those are a few to check out
> 
> Be sure to add this to my page as we are from the Camrose area and alot of our new users are Albertans! That may help as well.


Thanks! I will check them out


----------



## michellef

Anyone else??


----------



## xXEventerXx

Sandrige stables, Flying colours... umm lol i think of more


----------



## michellef

xXEventerXx said:


> Sandrige stables, Flying colours... umm lol i think of more


Thanks


----------



## Lonannuniel

Mystic meadows, Zephyr Ridge, duke ranches, stone country, field stone, Blarney stone farms

I've been at mystic meadows, zephyr ridge, field stone, and Duke ranches

Mystic meadows - very private, nice owners, outside trainers allowed, runs a pony club
Zephyr, a larger stables, 3 trainers, unsure about outside trainers, very relaxed ( i haven't been there in a year or so)
Field stone - trainer is brilliant, lesson horse available, friendly people
Duke ranches - unsure about it now, I took lessons there 7 years ago. a large place, other than that I'm not sure what it's like.


----------



## SPhorsemanship

Hi Lonannuniel, could you tell me more about mystic meadows? Right now I am just looking around at stables. I'm pretty happy with where I am at now though. Please PM me if you can! Thanks.


----------



## xXEventerXx

Im trying to find stables near camrose/wetaskiwin but not much luck there is a few but not for jumping


----------



## xXEventerXx

I went to mystic meadows yesterday its a nice facility, good indoor arena, outdoor arena, indoor stalls and outdoor boarding


----------



## SPhorsemanship

What range road is it on?


----------



## Lonannuniel

range road 251 ( i think)


----------



## SPhorsemanship

Thanks! so it's just off of township road 490/glen park road? Is it north or south?


----------



## Lonannuniel

it's south off of glen park road


----------



## SPhorsemanship

awesome. thanks so much!


----------



## Lara Ulan

We have just opened up our place for boarders - we have a really relaxed atmosphere, and a full lesson program - we are doing a bunch of upgrades to the place, but it's starting to take shape - check us out on our new website at trendsettingstables.com for more info. It will depend on what end of the city you are going to be at for what stable is appropriate for you as well.


----------

